
Want to improve your relationship with your co-founder? THE Guide... - bwb
https://healthybusinesspartnerships.com/keeping-your-partnership-healthy/
======
bwb
My goal with this guide is to give entrepreneurs the tools to build and
maintain a strong relationship with their co-founder. This guide is based on
my own experiences as well as conversations with other co-founders. My hope is
I can help co-founders avoid their business disintegrating or hitting big
bumps because they can’t get along or some type of personal crisis hits.

Let me know if you have any questions or suggestions or ideas!

